# Vape troubles...



## Shaun (23/1/18)

Hi All,

Im looking for some advice from the community with regards to vaping... Do you all plan to continue vaping indefinitely?

Reason being, my mod has recently died, had it just short of a year. It is / was the SMOK alien 220w mod. 1st one i bought was dead out of the box, and now it's replacement has given up.

I started with a simple VV battery and kangertech tank, simple one button pen device. It was vaped pretty solidly until i eventually lost it some where. Went back to smoking again before i bought myself the kanger submox mini which also eventually died also within a year if i remember correctly.

Now i am on the fence about buying a new device. To me they have been more trouble than they're worth. I am considering going back to a simple one button pen device just for the simplicity and not having to worry about settings.

I am now exactly one week smoke free without the aid of vaping, whether i can keep it up without vaping? time will tell...

Do you think i should keep vaping? Has anyone else here been in a similar position?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/1/18)

Shaun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking for some advice from the community with regards to vaping... Do you all plan to continue vaping indefinitely?
> 
> ...



If you go back to a pen device, it'll irritate the crap out of you. Buy Wismec or Sigelei products. They're proven and reliable. I also have an iJoy Captain PD270 that is very reliable and a very good device. To keep vaping, yes. You've been off stinkies for too short a time and the cravings might overwhelm you. Rather keep vaping for a while longer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (23/1/18)

Oh, and always have a backup device. Trust me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (23/1/18)

Shaun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking for some advice from the community with regards to vaping... Do you all plan to continue vaping indefinitely?
> 
> ...


I don't know if I plan on vaping indefinitely, but I certainly have no intention of stopping any time soon.

I feel quitting vaping and the cigs would be the ultimate goal. And even if not for just health reasons, but for my wallet as well.

How has your week with no nicotine been? I think it should be a pretty good predictor as to how succesful you would be if you decided to stop vaping. Also keep in mind that not even having access to a vape means that first Saturday braai after a few beers and an urge for nicotine, would put a cig in your hand and not a vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

Shaun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking for some advice from the community with regards to vaping... Do you all plan to continue vaping indefinitely?
> 
> ...


if you can stop then I would advise stopping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (23/1/18)

Have a mod of some sorts to vape on when those cravings strike. Just don't go for a cigarette!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/1/18)

Shaun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking for some advice from the community with regards to vaping... Do you all plan to continue vaping indefinitely?
> 
> ...



I plan on vaping for as long as it takes for me to never touch a smoke again, which means it will in all probability be for a loooooonnnngggggg time still, my willpower is about as short as a gold fishes memory. 

Any pen device is good for anyone wanting to start with when they stop, but we all seem to move on from there, to bigger and better with more options. IMHO you are going to frustrate the living daylights out of yourself. Battery life, taste, flavour all comes into play, so I agree with @zadiac on that and his point about a spare.

We live in a disposable world, and it seems everything is made based on this, limited lifespan on virtually everything. I have a little Pico and it is a workhorse and it is a great back up when it is not a workhorse, and vice versa. If it was me, I would get a bigger mod and RTA, and a smaller backup for in case.

Back to you now, only you will be able to make the decision if you want to stop vaping as well, but please don't fall back into the ashtray! Rather vape for longer until you are sure that you will not relapse. Good luck with your decision!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/1/18)

Hi @Shaun , I agree with @zadiac . If you have been stinky free for only one week the likelihood is that you will return to smoking. I smoked for 35 years and wasn't able to give up for even one day. After starting vaping I haven't smoked for more than three years...and haven't missed it at all. If you truly want to quit smoking, vaping makes it really easy, but you have to put a bit of effort into it. Not because of craving smoking, but in terms of gaining knowledge about vaping and the best hardware for you.
From what you have said you were happy with the Kangertech tank (I presume top/sub tank mini). You lost one and used the other on the Kanger mod which died. I assume that tank is still OK. If money is an issue I would suggest that you buy a mod such as the Pico, and carry on vaping with the Toptank mini. Use the Pico in simple wattage mode and it's as easy to use as any pen device. Find your preferred wattage and from then on just press and vape.
If cash is not an issue then you can go crazy. There are more than 8000 members on this forum, most of them gave up stinkies through vaping. 
I recommend that you start vaping again. You can always reduce nicotine in the future and maybe even give up vaping as well.
If you are serious about giving up smoking the members here will always help with advice. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shaun (23/1/18)

Thanks for all the advice guys!!

Fair point on what to do when the cravings strike and i have no vape to go to!! It's one thing getting over the cravings now, but if at a braai or any social setting i will be screwed!

I have got in touch with the re seller that sold me the alien 220w mod. As well as SMOK direct are asking some info. Will see if i can get this device replaced. If not i'll be looking for another one i guess!! I do still have the TF V8 Baby tank that came with the alien kit. I also have the subtank mini that came with the topbox kit. No coils though... Are they still available?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/1/18)

Shaun said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys!!
> 
> Fair point on what to do when the cravings strike and i have no vape to go to!! It's one thing getting over the cravings now, but if at a braai or any social setting i will be screwed!
> 
> I have got in touch with the re seller that sold me the alien 220w mod. As well as SMOK direct are asking some info. Will see if i can get this device replaced. If not i'll be looking for another one i guess!! I do still have the TF V8 Baby tank that came with the alien kit. I also have the subtank mini that came with the topbox kit. No coils though... Are they still available?


Yes they are...

http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Sub_Ohm/Sub-Ohm-COILS/SSOCC-COILS-5pack-0.2ohm

http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Sub_...-SSOCC-COILS-for-SUBTANK-TOPTANK-NEBOX-0.5ohm

Quite a lot to fork out just to have a vape "in case" though. I'm sure I have some lying around that I can arrange for you. If you want just PM me.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Shaun (23/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Yes they are...
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Sub_Ohm/Sub-Ohm-COILS/SSOCC-COILS-5pack-0.2ohm
> 
> ...




thanks Much appreciated! Let me first sort out a mod!! Tank and coils are no good on there own

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (23/1/18)

I've had an iJust S which I've been using since August last year. As a matter of interest, it was this device which was used in the juice shoot-outs at VapeCon last year so it must be pretty good for flavour. It's a tube-style device, non-variable wattage. Just 5 clicks on and 5 clicks off. The coils are widely available. The only thing that I don't like is that it looks like my fridge handle! 

I have 3 other devices but since I acquired them recently, I can't comment on their durability.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shaun (29/1/18)

So, no luck with SMOK it is out of warranty but i thought i'd try my luck They gave me $20 in vouchers to use though!

Now the hunt begins for a new device, To many options not enough money!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (29/1/18)

Sorry to hear about your mods bud.

I would suggest going with something very basic.
I am assuming that everybody on this forum will agree with this-get the pico.

Seeing as you are considering a pen vape,i would say the more value for money option would be a pico with 2 batteries (one spare) and a 22mm RTA-sorted.

If you feel like being adventurous afterhours-get the wasp nano RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/18)

Agree with @BATMAN , Pico will put a lot of other mods out there to shame. Good luck with your hunt for a new mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mavric69 (29/1/18)

Shaun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking for some advice from the community with regards to vaping... Do you all plan to continue vaping indefinitely?
> 
> ...




That sucks dude... sorry to hear... but going back to a pen device is gonna be a problem. Rather get a more reliable device as most guys are saying.. There were quite a few issues with the Alien mod when it came out, depending on which batch u bought from:

1. Paint sucked, would peel after a few weeks
2. If you over tighten an atty on the Alien, ur 510 will become faulty
3. Some brand new Aliens would say NO COIL and only picks up ur atty after pressing the fire button a few time

I suggest getting something like a Pico, Sigelei, Minikin etc... ive had quite a few mods and currently have about 8 setups in rotation and maybe its pure luck but i havent had a device just die on me... in fact, i have a black Alien thats still running after more than a year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun (29/1/18)

BATMAN said:


> Sorry to hear about your mods bud.
> 
> I would suggest going with something very basic.
> I am assuming that everybody on this forum will agree with this-get the pico.
> ...




My search keeps leading me back to the Pico as well. I see there is a new 85w version out. Mod only. 

http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Sub_.../Eleaf-iStick-Pico-25-TC-MOD-85W-Silver-Black

I have 4 18650 batteries already along with an external charger. So all i really need is a suitable mod. I work outdoors and spend a fair amount of time outdoors in my free time as well so ultimately i want a small compact that is durable and rugged & a bigger mod that can live at home! The alien was a bit bulky and heavy for pocket carry. 

But i have definitely learnt my lesson by not owning a spare device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/18)

Shaun said:


> My search keeps leading me back to the Pico as well. I see there is a new 85w version out. Mod only.
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Sub_.../Eleaf-iStick-Pico-25-TC-MOD-85W-Silver-Black
> 
> ...


Nice part of the newer Pico is it can take up to 25mm atties without an adapter, old one was limited to 22mm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun (29/1/18)

This might be the one in terms of durability: 

https://www.geekvape.com/project/aegis/

Thoughts?


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/18)

Shaun said:


> This might be the one in terms of durability:
> 
> https://www.geekvape.com/project/aegis/
> 
> Thoughts?


Old bulletproof, great choice for outdoor use, but it is a big mod. So big pocket needed and good belt, otherwise  beware of plumbers crack!

pros - waterproof, dust proof, shockproof. 
Cons - heavy, no onboard charging, 26650 batteries 
As you have 18650, you may need to get some spare 26650's for it.
Worth it, oh yeah, definitely


----------



## Shaun (29/1/18)

Aegis comes with an 18650 battery adapter. So no need to buy 26650s. Will have to see about the size factor though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

